# Teenage Caddy



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi..
ok so im only 15 and play golf about 4 times a week and this gets really expensive with the rates these days. I love to play and just be on the course for that matter and hear that caddying is a great job for a kid and can make a good profit from it. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this such as:
pay:
Any Tips/suggestions:
Good idea/bad:
How to get started:​you get the point..
all help is appreciated!


----------



## Lead Tape (Apr 16, 2007)

GolfKid22 said:


> Hi..
> ok so im only 15 and play golf about 4 times a week and this gets really expensive with the rates these days. I love to play and just be on the course for that matter and hear that caddying is a great job for a kid and can make a good profit from it. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this such as:
> pay:
> Any Tips/suggestions:
> ...



I guess the first thing you'll have to find out is if there are any private clubs in your area that still have caddies. Get the yellow pages out and call the club or pro shop. If they do have caddies, you usually have a caddiemaster and you can talk to him about all the questions you asked regarding how much they pay and what you can expect to make IF they have any openings available.

When I was a youngster I started to caddie at either 14 or 15 and it was a GREAT way to earn money. They also had "caddie day" on Mondays when the course was closed to members and the caddies could come out if they wanted to and play for free.

It's also a super idea because it'll help you learn how to interact much better with adults, which in turn will prepare you at a later date when you have to start interviewing and conversing for jobs or at colleges. You never know, one of the members could take a liking to you and hire you one day himself/herself for a good position and pay...either pre or post college.

Just make some calls and ask around for your locale.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

great call! i've been caddying for 4 years now since i was 14 and its really the best summer job for a kid. you work real low hours, mainly on weekends in the mornings and you make some serious dough (i get $50-$70 per bag) it gets you out on the course and is great preparation for job interviews since that what caddying is essentially, an interview. If you do well and impress the guy you'll get a good tip and a steady client. do badly and you wont get much of a tip and you probably wont be on that guys bag in the near future. Good luck


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Checked all the courses around here and none of them have caddies anymore..Sucks bad but are there possibly any other jobs on a course that are not like full time jobs that i can maybe do a couple days a week after school..??


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

GolfKid22 said:


> Hi..
> ok so im only 15 and play golf about 4 times a week and this gets really expensive with the rates these days. I love to play and just be on the course for that matter and hear that caddying is a great job for a kid and can make a good profit from it. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this such as:
> pay:
> Any Tips/suggestions:
> ...


Hey,

In my country, a lot of Great Filipino golfers started as caddy.
There are some nice rewards if you choose it as a career later on


----------



## Lead Tape (Apr 16, 2007)

GolfKid22 said:


> Checked all the courses around here and none of them have caddies anymore..Sucks bad but are there possibly any other jobs on a course that are not like full time jobs that i can maybe do a couple days a week after school..??


Yeh, the cart barn taking care of the carts when then come in. But they need guys on a regular schedule and reliable basis. I doubt that 2 days a week are going to cut it. McDonalds...here we come!


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Lead Tape said:


> Yeh, the cart barn taking care of the carts when then come in. But they need guys on a regular schedule and reliable basis. I doubt that 2 days a week are going to cut it. McDonalds...here we come!


lol ya thats what im worried about is that they want full shift jobs..


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

my club is usually pretty lenient about shifts. in the summer you wont have school so you could probably work a few day a week with a fairly normal shift, right?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

GolfKid22 said:


> Checked all the courses around here and none of them have caddies anymore..Sucks bad but are there possibly any other jobs on a course that are not like full time jobs that i can maybe do a couple days a week after school..??



I retired this week from my job of 28 years. I have picked up a part time job at a private course. 3 shifts a week. That course has a lot of part time summer help, on the grounds crew, in the back room, carts, range pickers etc. All you need to do is go ask the Managers of local courses and see what is available. Dress nice, and show you really want to work. In my case I get paid and also get some free golf. Can't beat that.


----------

